# Nuova Simonelli Jazz Plus



## hughsie (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all.

Just wondering if anyone can help with this pod machine. ( I know - dirty word







)

Okay, the machine powers up, adjusts to temperature and seems as though all is okay. Then when you close the pod door and press the 'dispense' button - nothing. The machine makes a noise but there is no water delivery through the dispenser nozzle. Water does however leak out of what I think to be an overflow nozzle just above the drip tray. Also I assume that the pouring unit is supposed to close together over the pod when in operation. That doesn't happen either.









When pressing the steam button I get no steam but when pressing the water button hot water is dispensed through the steam nozzle. (so one thing does work







)

I know it seems that not much is right with this but I just wondered if it was just a blockage or something more serious and not worth fixing.

BTW its the plus version but no card reader installed.

Thanks in advance for any help or info guys...

Gary


----------

